# Seksualiteit > Mannen >  Geen zin, maar wat dan wel?

## Metalcad

Er zijn veel posts over dit onderwerp, maar ik kan er toch mijn eigen situatie nergens in terugvinden. Ik weet niet goed of dit onder sexualiteit of psychologie geplaatst moet worden.
Mijn vrouw en ik hebben altijd een hele intense band gehad.
We zijn sinds 1995 bij elkaar, voor die tijd kenden we elkaar niet, en het was liefde op het eerste gezicht.
In de jaren daarna, heeft ze twee depressies gehad en daar zijn we steeds sterker samen uitgekomen.
In 2005 zijn we getrouwd en leek alles goed te gaan, we dachten aan kinderen en in 2006 hebben we besloten een huis te kopen.
Dit was een nieuwbouw huis, dat begin 2008 opgeleverd zou worden, maar 2 weken voor de oplevering werd het een half jaar uitgesteld.

We hebben altijd een wisselend (soms vaak, soms minder vaak) sexleven gehad, maar wel met enige regelmaat sex. Tijdens depressies natuurlijk minder maar toch meestal 1X per week. Na ons huwelijk is dat veranderd naar 1x per maand. Natuurlijk hebben we er wel over gepraat maar als ze geen zin heeft lukt het niet. 
Vanwege alle stress met het uitstellen van de woning is ze vorige zomer een beetje losgeslagen (zeg maar een soort puberteit inhalen en een drang naar zelfstandigheoid, omdat we altijd alles samen deden, kon opeens niks meer samen) en is ze verliefd geworden op een ander, waar ze erg door uit het veld geslagen was.
Na een hele heftige periode van alles uitpraten, de verhuizing, haar nieuwe baan (met een dag meer werken) en alle klussen in huis, had ik gedacht dat alles weer een beetje op gang zou komen.
Niets is minder waar, inmiddels is het al een jaar geleden sinds we het gedaan hebben.
Ik weet dat ze het druk heeft met haar nieuwe baan, maar ik verlang er wel heel erg naar om weer sex te hebben.
Het grootste probleem is dat ik er niet met haar over kan praten, om een aantal redenen.

1.Ze wil het doen voor mij en gaat het dan tegen haar zin in doen, wat ik niet wil en waardoor zij uiteindelijk er een nog grotere hekel aan heeft.

2.Als ik erover begin maak ik de druk voor haar groter, waardoor ik haar alleen maar verder weg duw.

Voor mij is het niet alleen het fysieke, maar vooral ook een bevestiging en versteving van onze onderlinge band.
Juist n a alles wat er gebeurd is, heb ik hier extra veel behoefte aan.
Er blijft een gevoel knagen met de vraag waarom, zou nog te veel aan die ander denken?

Overigens is er inmiddels wel veel meer rust en we zitten wel weer tegen elkaar op de bank en we liggen weer lepeltje-lepeltje maar we zoenen bijvoorbeel nog niet, wel kusjes, maar na 13 van de 14 jaar dagelijks veel zoenen is dit toch heel weinig.

Wat kan ik doen om het beter te maken?

Heeft iemand een vergelijkbare ervaring of advies? Ik zou vooral een vrouwelijk standpunt erg waarderen.

----------


## Gozer1987

Ik ben dan geen vrouw maar heb zelf ook een probleem met mn huidige vriendin,
een ding is niet duidelijk..

Hoe staat het ervoor met de verliefdheid van je vrouw op die andere persoon?.. heeft dat lang geduurd voor je er achter kwam of zij ze dit zelf?..
verliefd word je niet zomaar,

wat zegt je vrouw zelf??.. of vermijd ze het alleen en praat er niet over..?

maarja succes, ik snap best dat je er veel moeite mee hebt,
vooral omdat je weinig seks hebt, denk je er alleen maar meer aan, terwijl je niet ''kan'' zegmaar..
dit heb ik iig

----------


## Metalcad

Gozer, dankjewel voor je reactie.
Ze heeft het me zelf verteld en het heeft maar ongeveer 2 maanden geduurd, ze heeft hem op een dans feest ontmoet en was meteen van slag.
Ik herken wat je zegt, als je het niet krijgt, ga je er steeds meer aan denken.
Erover praten hebben we afgelopen zomer wel gedaan, maar door om sex te vragen werd de druk op haar alleen maar hoger, en volgens mij wordt het dan (zeker voor een vrouw) moeilijker om het te doen, het werkt dus averrechts.
Maar goed, als er niet over gepraat wordt, gebeurt er ook niets.
Als ik heel eerlijk ben, denk ik dat gewoon een ¨ouderwets¨ goed potje vrijen voor ons allebei het beste zou zijn.
Ik zou me er een stuk zekerder door voelen en ik denk dat onze band samen daar ook beter van wordt.
Maar als ik het op die manier breng en zeg hoe graag ik het wil, zal ze het voor mij doen, ook al is het tegen haar zin, en op die manier wil ik het niet.
Misschien is dat teveel gevraagd, maar ik vind het normaal dat je allebei wil, en zo is het altijd geweest de laatste 13 jaar.

In ieder geval bedankt voor je steun, ik hoop dat het bij jullie ook goed komt.
Het maakt niet uit dat je geen vrouw bent, maar als ik jongens om me heen vraag zeggen ze al snel dingen als, ¨ik had allang weg geweest¨ of ¨ ik zou dat nooit pikken¨ en daar zit ik niet op te wachten omdat ik graag bij haar wil blijven.

----------


## Gozer1987

Heey geen dank,

Toen jullie er over hadden gepraat, hoe dacht je vrouw er over??..
Vond ze het zelf jammer, doet het pijn? of was het niet duidelijk.?

Mijn vriendin zij bv iig: Ik heb gewoon weinig zin en jij niet, wat is daar mis mee.

Het licht nogal lastig iig, omdat je voor je gevoel er niks anders mee kan, je kan moeilijk ''effe;'' naar een ander gaan voor alleen seks, dit is voor mij iig geen optie geweest.. 
Ik snap echt hoe je je voelt, het gat zo knagen.

Heel langzaam aan sinds kort lijkt het bij mij wel iets beter te worden,
nadat ik echt heel helder maar duidelijk had verteld hoe het zat en ik haar echt leuk vond en dat deel in de relatie ook belangrijk vind (op termijn).
Verder blijf ik er tot op heden heel rustig over, ik push niks,
en als we dan seks hebben, dan probeer ik het voorspel erg lang te houden,
zelfs al wilt mn vriendin eigenlijk al verder zegmaar.. 
Lastig om dit uit te leggen maar als je dit op een beetje plagende manier zegt?..

Verder had ik pas een weekendje scheveningen geboekt en pas 1 dag van tevoren het verteld.. (om even de rest te vergeten en gewoon lekker samen genieten)

Er zijn voor mij persoonlijk ook een hoop andere dingen, die misschien een klein beetje helpen tot op heden.. (het is maar sinds kort, pas op termijn kan ik eigenlijk zeggen dat er verschil is)

Voor mij iig is het gebruikt van Durex (play) 2in1 glijmiddel wel iets wat een beetje hielp bv, het is massage spul maar ook tevens glijmiddel, dit omdat het anders soms snel net iets te droog is en het dus pijn doet, wat ze een lange tijd niet zij.

Probeer iig te focussen op vooral het positieve en maak dat duidelijk, en probeer dit aan te houden, (ik vond het soms lastig om het echt voor eventjes alles uit mn hoofd te zetten iig.)



Maar i know how you feel,

tegens jongens praat je er niet over, ik ook niet
en ik wil ook bij haar blijven

----------


## Metalcad

Gozer, bedankt voor je steun.
Volgens mij denken wij allebei in dezelfde richting.
Ik heb voor valentijnsdag een reisje Madrid kado gedaan, met dezelfde gedachte in mijn hoofd.
Het heeft wel geholpen om dichter bij elkaar te komen.
Jouw ervaring met langer voorspel en evt. massage en stimulans middelen houdt wel in dat je iets probeert, bij ons gebeurt er op dat gebied helemaal niets.

Erover praten is bij ons juist het probleem, vanwege de druk die het voor haar alleen maar moeilijker maakt.
Vanaf afgelopen maandag is er opeens iets veranderd, ze is wat opener en als we praten (gewoon over normale dingen) voel ik dat we meer contact hebben.
Wat denk ik mee speelt is dat ze haar nieuwe baan beter onder controle krijgt en steeds meer gewend raakt aan ons nieuwe huis.
In ieder geval doet het mij heel erg veel goed om eindelijk, na een jaar, weer het echte gevoel te hebben als we samen zijn.
Bij de meeste mensen is de eerste verliefdheid na 1-3 jaar wel weg, bij ons heeft dat 13 jaar geduurd en nu lijkt het weer die kant op te gaan.
Ik voel ook dat we bij elkaar horen, daarom kan ik dit allemaal aan.

Nu alleen nog een keer fysiek bewijs en dan ben ik de gelukkigste man op aarde (dat bedoel ik niet zo oppervlakkig als het klinkt, maar ik denk dat jij dat wel begrijpt.)

Al met al dus wel een positief vooruitzicht.

Dank je voor je steun
Metalcad

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Heren,
Hier een beetje het zelfde probleem. Alleen duurt het nu al een jaar of 10. In al die tijd 1 of 2 keer sex gehad wat het eigenlijk niet eens zo mag heten. Nou hebben we wel een moeilijke tijd gehad, maar toch..... Alles is weer een beetje op een rijtje. We lopen zelfs bij het GGZ in relatie therapie maar ze houd de boot nog steeds af. Ze heeft er geen behoefte aan, ze mist het niet, ze heeft er geen zin in. Nee, het ligt niet aan mij. Ze is nooit sexueel opgewonden. Tja, en wat doe je dan???? We zijn maatjes, maar een relatie hebben we al lang niet meer. Ik begin, de kinderen worden ook wat ouder nu, langzaam aan te denken om eens aan me zelf te gaan denken. Ik raak langzaam aan echt sexueel gefrustreerd. En ik weet echt niet meer wat ik hier mee moet.

Ikke

----------


## Gozer1987

Hallo

Probeer het serieus voor te leggen hoe her voor je voelt, wind er geen doekjes om zegmaar, waarom heeft ze nooit zin? Probeer erachter te komen.

Bij mij is het veel en veel beter geworden gelukkig,
Heeft wel lang geduurd maar zIt een merkbare verbetering in.

Mijn vriendin was altijd te druk in haar hoofd met bv school stage en reizen ( wonen ver uit elkaar)

Nu ze weet dt ik het op termijn heel belangrikk vind en vele keren op een rustige manier praten hebben we er samen aan gewerkt en gaat het stukken beter. ( lees Mn topic maar )

Hou effe alles hier op de hoogte ik kijk hier af nu toe dus.

Mvg gozer

----------


## John_Swain

Pfoe, normaal lees ik dit soort lange berichten nooit maar dit boeit mij ontzettend!
Ik heb ook het zelfde probleem als jullie hier voorleggen...
Gelukkig voor mij dan zijn wij samen bijna 3 jaar nog steeds verliefd en dol gelukkig,
en is er haast nooit ruzie.
Ok nou kan ze weleens boos worden omdat ik het huis eens een keertje niet heb opgeruimd maar voor de 
rest is het helemaal toppie!!

Nu ga ik over op het sexleven.
Ik denk dat de laatste keer nu bijna 9 maanden geleden is dat wij voor het laast seks hebben gehad en het is precies zoals Metal al zei *qoute*Maar als ik het op die manier breng en zeg hoe graag ik het wil, zal ze het voor mij doen, ook al is het tegen haar zin, en op die manier wil ik het niet.*qoute* dat gevoel heb ik dus ook.
Nu zit ik achter mijn pc en lig niet naast mijn vriendin... ook hier is verandering in gekomen, slapen bij elkaar doen we eigenlijk ook zelde...
Ze heeft ook elke keer een mankement als ik het wilt doen...
of ze heeft een excuus dat ze volgende morgen weer moet werken, of het is het bekende 'ik heb hoofdpijn' smoesje, of ze heeft pijn aan haar blaas... gekke is dat als ik geen sex wilt deze kenmerken er niet zijn...
ok nou heeft ze wel pillen voor haar nieren en blaas.. dus dat klopt dan wel... maar voor de rest...

Zal het dan toch aan mij liggen?
Voldoe ik ergens niet aan? Ben ik niet knap genoeg?
Dat zijn dan de vraag die ik haar dan stel, ja wij praten over alles, maar dan ook echt over alles er zijn geen geheimen (althans niet aan mijn kant) ze weet zelfs dat ik ook een lichtelijk gevoel heb voor mannen. In dat opzicht is zij gewoon heel makkelijk, ga je vreemd dan is het dag dag... logish en simpel.
Maar wat ik niet snap is, waar het aan kan liggen... want ik twijfel toch wel heel vaak aan mezelf... terwijl ik toch altijd redelijk zelfverzekerd over kom. volgens andere.
Ik ben lief voor mijn vriendin, als ze uit haar werk komt zorg ik ervoor dat het eten klaar staat, als ze op de bank ligt staat er drinken voor haar klaar, en haal ik ook nog eens een deken en haar slaap kleding. Als ze naar bed gaat dan dek ik haar toe, en gaat samen met haar nog even tv kijken voordat ze gaat slapen (ik ben geen vroege slaper, zit altijd nog even een tijdje op zowiezo)
Ik besef me ook vaak dat ik soms toch iets te vaak aan mezelf denk.
Maar als ik dit dan zeg krijg ik als antwoord dat dat niet zo is...
Ik zit hiermee ook in de knoop..
en dan ben ik nog geen eens getrouwd!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sylvia93

@ John Swain

Nooit!! Denken dat het aan jezelf ligt, zo ga je jezelf alleen maar slechter voelen, krijg je steeds minder zelfvertrouwen als je blijft denken dat het aan jezelf ligt.

En dan nu even in het algemeen voor alle mannen hier: Ik ben zelf een vrouw, maar kan me er niks bij voorstellen dat medevrouwen geen zin in seks hebben. ( maar dat ligt persoonlijk dus)
Zoals Metalcad zelf al zei: Vrouw heeft nieuwe baan, druk druk. Misschien moeten jullie wat werk uit de handen van jullie vrouw nemen (Geldt niet voor John Swain jij doet dit al zo te lezen).
Een weekendje weg valt meestal idd ook wel goed in de smaak, of een romantisch avondje plannen met Kaarsjes, romantische film, lekker tegen elkaar aan hangen op de bank, en dan na een tijdje een beetje beginnen met strelen etc.

Ik denk idd dat al jullie vrouwen het een beetje druk/stressig in hun hoofd hebben, denk dat ze meer ontspanning moeten vinden zodat ze weer zin krijgen (volgens vele mensen werkt Yoga om je ontspannen te voelen, (zelf geen ervaring mee))

Sja en dan nog de ouderwetse smoesjes (afentoe is het niet erg om smoesjes te gebruiken) Maar op den duur wordt het idd vervelend, ik doe het zelf bijv wel gewoon ondanks dat ik blaasontsteking heb, mja dat ligt persoonlijk ook denk ik.

Ik hoop dat de situatie blijft verbeteren, en jullie uiteindelijk weer net zoals vroeger óók een goed seksleven kunnen hebben, jullie houden wel allemaal veel van jullie vrouwen/vriendin!

Succes!

----------


## ikke64

hoi allemaal,

Ik denk zeker dat de dames erg druk zijn, stess, werkdruk, kinderen enz. enz. Misschien voor de andere, de laatste keer dat we iets van sex hebben gehad was inderdaad tijdens een weekend weg. Werkt dus echt, veel praten, en veel ontspanning zoeken. En wij hebben inderdaad een erg druk huishouden, met redelijk veel spanningen. Dus de raad van Sylvia zou wel eens een hele goede kunnen zijn ;-)
En wij blijven er aan werken, ooit zullen we weer een relatie hebben. Ik heb besloten gewoon bij mijn vrouwtje te blijven en voor mijn kinderen te blijven zorgen. Ondanks dat de oudeste al volwassen is en de 2de bijna 18, heb ik er ook nog een van 11 en alle 3 hebben ze papa zo af en toe nodig ;-))

Gr ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64

Idd hoe oud je kinderen ook zijn, ze zullen een papa nodig blijven hebben!!
En zo afentoe wordt het voor ons vrouwen een beetje te stressig. (en dan kan ik me er zelf niks bij voorstellen dat ik als vrouwzijnde geen zin in seks zou hebben, maar dat ligt verschillend natuurlijk)
Maar wss zijn ze dan te moe om aan seks te denken, dus wie weet werkt het wel om een beetje de handen uit de mouwen te steken en de vrouwen een beetje te helpen!!

Liefs,

----------


## Luuss0404

Hier nog een vrouw met een mening :P
Mijn ex met wie ik 3 jaar samenwoonde kwam qua sex niet verder dan in bed, aftrekken, vingeren, de missionaris positie en via achterlangs (op zn hondjes zoals dat heet) en in zijn tempo. Op een gegeven moment wist ik precies wat hij ging doen, wat hij van mij verwachtte en wat er verder gebeurde en in welke volgorde. Uiteindelijk heb ik het er met hem over gehad dat ik het niet meer leuk vond en wat anders wou proberen, hij was geschokt want het ging zo lekker en fijn en hij hoefde niks anders uit te proberen (standje, snelheid, plaats van sex). We zijn toen een weekendje weg geweest en toen mocht ik eindelijk bovenop en mocht ik hem pijpen en ging hij mij beffen *jeej* maar toen we thuiskwamen was het weer het oude. Op een gegeven moment heb ik de sex maar afgehouden want werd er niet meer opgewonden van en uiteindelijk zijn we helemaal uit elkaar gegroeid (niet alleen qua sex hoor). 

Hier mijn 'tips' ; probeer erachter te komen wat zij leuk en lekker vind qua sex, kook eens iets lekkers voor haar, help mee met de huishouding uit jezelf, geef een lekkere massage zonder daar iets voor terug te willen...een vriendin/vrouw die stress heeft en druk is in haar hoofd heeft meer rust als haar partner helpt zonder dat ze dat hoeft te vragen (levert vaak meer onenigheid/stress op waardoor de zin in sex nog minder wordt).

Voor de heren; ik hoop dat jullie sexleven weer beter wordt  :Smile:

----------


## Sylvia93

Nou ik jouw verhaal lees, sja lijkt me idd ook niks aan iedere keer standaard hetzelfde.
Maar ik mag toch wel hopen dat er niet zoveel mannen zijn die zo denken :Embarrassment: 
Ik heb er persoonlijk geen last van, tis altijd weer een verrassing wat er gaat gebeuren, en steeds nieuwe uitprobeersels. Dus zo blijft het wel leuk, én opwindend!

----------


## Luuss0404

Nou Agnes, dit was de enige partner waarbij de sex saai en ongeinspireerd was en dat was voor mij heel moeilijk aangezien ik net voor die relatie een experimentele fase had gehad met allerlei dingen uitproberen en ik nog steeds graag dingen wil uitproberen en verrast wil worden en mijn partner wil verrassen  :Wink:

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi hoi,

Snap best dat het moeilijk was ja.
Maar hopelijk wordt je nu wel steeds verrast door je partner! En andersom natuurlijk  :Wink: 

Maarre ik ben Agnes niet hoor  :Wink:  Hihi

----------


## Luuss0404

Sorry *schaam* 
Was tegelijkertijd met meerdere dingen bezig en dan werkt het niet altijd even goed :S 
Ik heb momenteel geen partner... mijn grote liefde waar ik fijne sex mee had en ik hebben even een break, nog onbekend of dat zo blijft...

----------


## Sylvia93

Maakt niet uit hoor  :Wink: . Kan gebeuren!
Nu maar hopen dat het nog goedkomt tussen jullie 2 !!

Liefs

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Dames,

Jullie maken het de mannen die hier op deze topic gereageerd hebben wel erg moeilijk.
Als alle vrouwen tegen over sex stonden als jullie dat hier vertellen was deze topic waarschijnlijk niet ontstaan. Natuurlijk, zou ook ik het liefst een vrouw hebben die zich ondanks stess, vermoeidheid enz. toch lekker laat verwennen, en het fijn vind om dit ook terug te geven. Dat heb ik echt geprobeerd, hoor. Helaas is dit niet het geval. Zoals ik al schreef is mijn vrouw mijn maatje waar ik bijna alles mee samen doe. Alleen sex zit er gewoon niet in. Ook niet na een dag ontspanning. En neem maar van mij aan dat dat voor een gezonde vent een ramp is.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

Ai, geloof dat we het ze idd wel moeilijk maken Luuss  :EEK!: 
Ik hoop echt dat het allemaal nog goed komt met jullie..
Toch wel jammer dat ze niet allemaal zoals wij zijn he Luuss  :Big Grin: 

Ik snap ook best wel dat het voor een gezonde man een ramp is, denk dat ik dat zelf ook niet uit zou kunnen houden. En dan hoeven wij als vrouwzijnde nieteens te klagen met alle toys tegenwoordig...

Sja het blijft lastig, het is toch een vervelend iets, en heb je al geprobeerd je vrouw iets meer rust te geven (klusjes uit handen nemen etc etc)?

Liefs,

----------


## Luuss0404

Ja we maken het ze idd moeilijk Sylvia door gewoon ons te zijn en niet iedereen is hetzelfde.. 

Mannen, geduld is een hele schone zaak ondanks dat het heel moeilijk is soms (of misschien wat vaker). Erover praten met je partner is altijd belangrijk. Wil dit niet schrijf dan een lief kaartje of maak een mooi gedicht of verhaaltje. Verder kan je ook eens een romantisch diner maken met kaarsjes ofzo, indien in het bezit van een oven kun je een lekkere taart of cake maken (niet alleen de liefde van de man gaat door de maag), een massage geven, samen een proefles sport (dans, aikido of iets ander) of een workshop (koken, djembe ofzo) doen. samen een mooie wandeling maken langs het strand of door het bos (misschien word ze door de rustige omgeving wel rustiger en kunnen jullie daardoor wel beter praten) en idd probeer in de huishouding zoveel mogelijk uit jezelf mee te helpen zodat er minder stress op de partner ligt.. naja ik heb nog een heleboel meer ontspannen en leuke ideeen... ik hoop dat dit miscchien wel een beetje kan helpen voor jullie moeilijke situaties...
Verder snap ik best dat niet elke vrouw of elke man altijd en onder bepaalde omstandigheden zin heeft in sex en dat dat vaak het laatste is wat er dan in diegene opkomt, maar er zijn legio dingen die er gedaan kunnen worden om het te verbeteren  :Smile: 
Heel veel succes heren!

Liefs

----------


## Sylvia93

Hi!

Is er ondertussen bij 1 van jullie al iets van verbetering gekomen?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Gozer1987

bij mij we hadden een stappenplan; eerste week helemaal geen seks alleen zoenen, tweede week ook zelfde met bv alleen strelen erbij derde week hetzelfde maar miss handwerk etc etc. Het klinkt dom maar heel apart bijna de regels in week 2 al overschreden. Gelukkig niet gedaan alleen afgelopen zondag (week 3) waren we zo ver gekomen dat alleen ik haar met de hand had klaar laten komen. Ze werd helemaal wild, we hadden goed de tij er voor genomen met massage enzo. 

Aanvulling op de regel was dat ze ook niet zelf alleen wat mag doen.

Tot op heden dus een succes, formule is: zij bepaald hoe of wat, maar de man trakteert voornamelijk op masseren strelen etc etc. Werkt het dan kan je een beetje plagen op bep. Plekken en hou het in het begin bij plagen!

Ik hoop dat iemand dit ook probeerd!

Mvg

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Gozer,

Fijn dat het tussen jou en je vriendin de goede kant op gaat  :Smile: 
Hopelijk hebben andere lezers ook iets aan jou plan van aanpak  :Wink: 
Succes!

Groetjes Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Ja, het stappen plan. Bekent verhaal. Werkt prima als je beide vrijgezel of samenwonend bent. Maar met 3 kinderen van 12 t/m 21 rond lopend, is er weinig kans om 's avond een goede aanloop te nemen of vroeg (lees ongestoord) naar bed te gaan. Heeft iemand daar nog tips voor?

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64,

Hoeveel van die kinderen wonen er nog thuis?
Nja, zoiezo bij bijv je kind van 12 push je zoon/dochter om een logeerpartijtje te gaan houden bij een vriendje/vriendinnetje thuis  :Wink: 
Ofsoiets in die richting. Hoop dat je dan gezellig een avondje met zn 2en hebt. Komt het wel eens voor dat jullie een avond samen zijn? Of helemaal niet?

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ikke,

Ja om zelf 'vroeg' op bed te gan terwijl je kids er zijn lijkt me beetje raar... neem aan dat ze wel ongeveer van de hoe enwat weten en anders heb je altijd nog het binnen komen vallen probleem... 
Ik denk dat je of ervoor moet zorgen dat al je kids een avondje/nachtje elders zijn, of je moet wachten tot ze ooit allemaal uit huis zijn (maar dat lijkt me niet zo'n goede optie :Wink: ) of je kan met je partner zonder kids een weekendje weg gaan...
Ik hoop dat je wat 'alleentijd' met je partner krijgt in de nabije toekomst  :Wink: 
Succes!!!


Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss en Sylvia,
Ze wonen gelukkig allemaal nog thuis. Ruize gezellig hoor, maar...... En ik ben me er van bewust dat als de sex allemaal geen probleem is, je als echtpaar met kids niets te kort hoeft te komen. Maar als je, zoals wij (ik eigenlijk) er wel problemen mee hebt. Is het erg moeilijk en wordt het al gauw erg geforseerd. En dat is natuurlijk dodelijk. En het is wel een enkele keer dat we een paar uur alleen zijn. Maar ook dan nog moet je bewust te normale avond ritme omgooien. Ook al geforseerd. Het grootste probleem is gewoon dat mijn ega niets mist, als er iets moet veranderen is dat voor mij. Dus alle actie moet van mij af komen. En dat werkt gewoon niet als je zo weinig alleen bent. Een weekend weg zou een optie zijn. Maar de jongste is pas 12 en kan, voor ons gevoel niet halve dagen alleen zijn. En de oudste 2 werken alle twee in de zorg (opleiding) dus ook in de ploegen. Heel veel geplan dus. Maar het is waar, de laatste keer dat we min of meer iets van sex hebben gehad was op een weekendje weg. Dus daar ben ik voor aan het kijken, wil haar daarmee verrassen. Dus als ze er niet is, en met de agenda van de kids naast de computer. ;-( Ik heb overigens momenten dat ik een punt achter alles wil zetten en naar een ander wil vluchten, en ik denk dat als ik iemand tegen kom waar het mee klikt. Ik een strandje zie, dan ook de schepen achter me verbrand. Ik hou dit niet vol.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64

Rot dat alles zo geforceerd gaat, lijkt me ook best moeilijk met de kids erbij. 
Een weekendje weg plannen lijkt mij wel een heel goed idee, en je jongste kind kan altijd wel ergens terecht, zo niet gewoon thuis (als de 2 oudsten niet werken) en anders wel bij een vriendje/vriendinnetje of opa's/oma's.

Ik zit me wel af te vragen of je vrouw nou echt geen idee hebt hoe jij je voelt? Weet ze dat je hier zo mee zit, en dat je wel degelijk seks nodig hebt. Soms lijkt het alsof je vrouw dat niet helemaal realiseert (kan het ook fout hebben hoor  :Wink: ) Het is nu al zo erg dat je het gevoel hebt 'weg te moeten vluchten'.

Ik blijf hopen dat het goed komt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Agnes574

@Ikke,

Vervelend zeg jouw situatie!
Net als Syl vraag ik me af of je vrouw weet hoe jij je voelt??
Ik weet nl dat een goede communicatie veruit het belangrijkste onderdeel is van een goede relatie...ook communiceren over gevoelens en vrijen!!

Ikzelf zit met zware zenuwpijn en CVS (Chronisch vermoeidheidssyndroom),dus van de gemiddelde 3x per week is het de laatste tijd héél wat minder...
Niet omdat ik 'gewoon' geen zin heb, maar omdat ik teveel pijn heb en daardoor érg oververmoeid loop.
Hier praten we er gelukkig héél veel over en zo snapt vriendlief ook het 'hoe en waarom' en is hij er natuurlijk nog steeds niet blij mee,hoopt hij dat ik me snel weer beter voel (om diverse redenen  :Wink: ) maar kan hij het wel plaatsen en respecteren...

Ik hoop dat je beseft dat achter iedere huisdeur er wel iets is en dat het gras aan de overkant altijd maar tijdelijk groener is...kijk naar de goede dingen in jullie relatie, praat veel en ga anders eventueel eens een paar keer samen naar een relatietherapeut?
Kan zéér verhelderend werken hoor  :Wink: 

Sterkte
Agnes

----------


## ikke64

Hoi dames,
We zijn in relatie therapie, en ja, ze weet er van. Wel is het voor haar een heel moeilijk onderwerp. Daarnaast heeft ze 9 jaar geleden hormoon gevoelige borstkanker gehad (borst amputatie) en daar slikt ze nog steeds medicijnen voor, ook deze zullen beslist hun uitwerking hebben. Ik heb ook een klein beetje mijn hoop op over een jaartje, als ze stopt met die medicijnen, misschien dan?!?!? Maar ze weet dat het voor mij erg moeilijk is, maar geeft ook aan dat als je omstandigheden niet goed zijn, en vrijen doet pijn of dat soort dingen dat het er natuurlijk ook niet beter op wordt. En vrijen en je partner pijn doen of zo. Dat lijkt me helemaal niets, alle 2 of geen van beide plezier, dan neem ik wel de handkar ;-( Maar ook dat bevredigd maar voor korte tijd. Maar dat kennen jullie vast ook wel ;-)
Mijn probleem is dat ik nog steeds erg veel van haar hou en dat we heel veel andere dingen wel gemeen hebben en samen doen. Dus ik loop wel te klagen. Mijn eigenlijk heb ik het veel beter dan menig ander, met een hoop herrie thuis. En door de relatie therapie is dat eigenlijk alleen beter geworden en kunnen we ook over sex een beetje beter praten. Ooit gaat het goed komen......

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64

Toch wel blij dat je de relatietherapie gedaan hebt  :Wink:  Nu heb je tenminste wel wat meer duidelijkheid, en jullie kunnen beter met elkaar praten. 
Snap ook wel dat je minder zin hebt in seks wanneer alles pijn doet, en misschien ligt het idd wel aan die medicijnen, mja dat kun je pas ervaren wanneer ze ermee stopt (volgend jaar dus pas).
Nou we blijven hopen op verbetering, en hou ons op de hoogte!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hoi Ikke,

Fijn te horen dat dankzij de relatietherapie je toch meer met je vrouw kan praten, ookal is dat nu nog moeilijk...
Heeft je vrouw aangegeven wat voor haar goede omstandigheden zijn en op welk moment het pijn voor haar doet? Dan zouden jullie er samen wat aan kunnen doen  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat ze ooit van die medicatie af kan. 
Heeft ze trouwens na de borstamputatie 'het zo gelaten' of heeft ze een borstprothese? 
Bedankt dat je je verhaal met ons deelt en wij hopen op een goede afloop  :Wink: 
Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Ja, voor wat de omstandigheden betreft. Maar zoals ik al vertelde moeilijk te genereren.
Ze draagt wel een prothese maar heeft geen reconstructie laten doen. Door de uitgebreidheid van het bestraling gebied kan er alleen een stuk buik overgezet worden, een operatie van 6 tot 8 uur. Plus nog wat nabehandelingen veel later. Dus daar kiest ze niet voor. En die medicatie stopt hopelijk met 10 jaar. Tja, door een foutje van de huisarts assistent is een onschuldig knobbeltje kunnen uitgroeien tot een redelijk agressieve, gelukkig zich traag verspreidende tumor. En bedankt.....

Gr Ikke

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Ikke64

Was dan wel een heel behoorlijk groot foutje van die assistent van je huisarts...

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey ikke,

Kl*te dat door een verkeerd consult het zo gelopen is! Gelukkig spreidde het niet zo snel om zich heen  :Smile:  Ik kan me voorstellen dat je vrouw geen behoefte heeft om een reconstructie te laten doen als het zoveel energie kost  :Frown:  Ik hoop dat het tussen jullie op den duur wel weer 'normaal' wordt betreft sex! Heel veel succes en sterkte!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi, hoi,

Niet in de juiste topic. Maar toch even in telegram stijl het verhaal over de borst kanker.
Mogelijk dat je er een nieuw topic van kunt maken om andere vrouwen attenter te maken.

21 jaar geleden wordt de oudste geboren. 1,5 jaar later krijgen we een miskraam waarbij er een bloeding in de baarmoeder blijft. Deze wordt gestopt met een speciaal medicijn. (Ze had nog een bloedwaarde van 4, hhort minimaal 8 te zijn) Voor ons gevoel heeft dit er mee te maken, hebben namelijk al meer vrouwen met borstkanker en soort gelijk verhaal gesproken. Na de geboorte van de middelste '91 voelt zij een klein knobbeltje. Daar worden foto's van gemaakt. Alles goed. Na de geboorte van de jongste is het knobbeltje iets nadrukkelijker. Weer volgt een onderzoek. foto's, echo, punctie. 14 dagen later krijgen we via de huisarts te horen dat er geen afwijkende cellen gevonden zijn. 18 maanden later blijkt dat bij de wekelijkse mamografie beoordelingen, in het ziekenhuis, besloten is om ons een advies te geven het knobbeltje weg te laten halen. De kans, gezien het totaal beeld, dat het uit zou groeien tot kanker bleek erg groot te zijn. Ook deze brief is naar de huisarts gegaan. Dit schrijven is echter in het archief terecht gekomen en is ons bij een "toevallig" huisarts bezoek pas ter oren gekomen. Er waren toen al veranderingen die leken op bindweefsel vorming door de punctie, zoals wij dachten. Dit bleek echter een, op dat moment onoperabele tumor. 6 chemo's, een amputatie, 20 bestralingen, een sterilisatie/kasteratie later konden ze de behandeling afronden met 10 jaar hormoon killers slikken.
Inderdaad niet niets. Vandaar ook dat ik erg veel geduld heb gehad met mijn vrouwtje.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hallo Ikke,

Het bericht kan evt ook naar het 'goede' topic gekopieerd worden ter info voor de dames die dit niet lezen, maar dit is wel achtergrond van waarom het geen zin hebben...

Jeetje wat een verhaal. Ik ben er even stil van, lijkt me echt moeilijk om te weten dat het waarschijnlijk en door een medicijn komt en door nalatenschap van de huisarts en/of zijn/haar assistent  :Frown:  Ik ben blij dat het redelijk 'goed' is afgelopen... Ik vind het ook echt super dat je zoveel geduld opbrengt en hier en evt op andere plekken op zoek bent naar advies mbt jullie sexleven! Ik wens je heel veel sterkte en ik hoop dat jullie bij een volgende controle positief nieuws krijgen!

Lieve groet, Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Hoi Luuss,

Zou jij mijn verhaal willen copieëren naar een (nieuw) topic. Ook omdat ik benieuwd ben of meer (ex) borstkanker patienten hier ervaring mee hebben. In ons dorp zijn inmiddels 2 dames, die tegelijk met of na mijn vrouw borstkanker hebben gehad, overleden. Eén ander vrouwtje heeft ook in het verleden het zelfde soort medicijn gehad. Mochten er meer van dit soort ervaringen zijn is het misschien noodzakelijk dat er actie wordt ondernomen om dit soort medicijnen eens grondig te bekijken. Maar ja, soms is het medicijn erger dan de kwaal, maar als dit vaker voorkomt kunnen vrouwen waarbij dit medicijn is toegedient in ieder geval beter gevolgt/ in de gaten gehouden worden.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Ik kan jou berichten kopieren en in een nieuwe post plaatsen, maar je zou zelf ook een nieuwe post kunnen openen bij vrouwen (onder deze kolom staan andere posts over knobbeltjes) en dan daar het verhaal van jou en je vrouw doen, eventueel als je wilt nog uitgebreider (welke medicatie ed) dan je hier nu hebt gedaan... ik denk in elk geval dat het handig is om dit ook bij vrouwen te plaatsen aangezien niet iedereen dit leest... zeg maar of je liever hebt dat jij het zelf post of dat ik het doe?

Liefs Luuss

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ikke!

Ik kopieer je verhaal wel even naar een nieuw topic  :Wink: 

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

Hoi Ikke!

Hier is de link naar het nieuwe topic over Borstkanker ervaringen:
http://medicity.nl/showthread.php?p=32517#post32517

Hoop voor je dat je meer reacties met ervaringen van andere leden krijgt!

Groetjes Sylvia

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss  :Wink: 

Het is al gedaan  :Wink:  Scheelt voor hem een hoop opnieuw getik etc (of gekopieer). En voor mij ook weer het aanpassen van topics etc. Omdat dit toch mijn rubriek is dacht ik laat ik het maar even doen  :Wink: 

Liefs Syl

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Sylvia, Fijn dat je het even gekopieerd hebt, misschien handig als de volgende post er ook onder komt te staan?  :Wink: 

@ Ikke, ik hoop dat er andere mensen reageren op jou verhaal of dankzij jou verhaal gewaarschuwd zijn  :Smile:  Ik hoop dat het betreft intimiteit met je vrouw beter zal gaan, heb je al een weekendje weg gepland?

----------


## Sylvia93

@ Luuss,

Idd je hebt helemaal gelijk!
Is in orde nu! (hoop ik)

Liefs Sylvia

----------


## ikke64

Hoi,

Ik wacht wel af. En zo als ik al schreef, ik kijk wel wat er op mijn weg komt. Echt happy ben ik op dit moment niet. Voel me niet echt man/mens de laatste tijd. Er mist toch iets.

En nee, heb op dit moment ook niet de energie om in deze relatie te stoppen.

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

Dat klinkt niet erg positief Ikke....
Ik kan je ergens wel begrijpen hoor: ieder huisje heeft zijn kruisje...

Sterkte!!

Xx Ag

----------


## Luuss0404

@ Ikke,

Agnes heeft gelijk, Ieder huisje heeft idd zijn kruisje... 
Jammer dat je je momenteel niet goed voelt ... als je uberhaubt wel energie hebt ga dan leuke dingen doen met de kids als ze dat ook willen of stop je negatve energie in sport, de tuin, muziek of iets anders wat je wel leuk vind... ik wou echt dat we je verder konden helpen... heel veel sterkte!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------


## ikke64

Tja, ik zal wel weer ergens energie vinden. 
Ik zwem elke donderdag 2 km.
Loop elke dag met mijn honden over de dijk.
In het weekend sta ik altijd naast het voetbal veld bij 1, 2 of 3 van de kids. Als toeschouwer, vlagger of scheidsrechter. Dus de kids krijgen aandacht genoeg hoop ik. Waar mijn huidige probleem precies ligt weet ik niet. Winter depressie??!!?;-) Wie zal het zeggen. Daarnaast erg druk op het werk, en met 2 cursussen die naast elkaar lopen, kom je ook niet lekker aan ontspanning toe. Maar goed het is weer weekend en morgen geen wedstrijden. Hopelijk kunnen we morgen de vakantie voor volgend jaar zomer boeken. En zoals het er nu uitziet zonder de jongste op de hotel kamer, zoals dit jaar. Dus wie weet... 

Gr Ikke

----------


## Agnes574

@ Ikke,

Zwemmen en wandelen vind ik persoonlijk héérlijk ontspannend...ik hoop jij ook?!
Mss loop je idd met een klein of wat groter dipje?
Het doet me toch deugd te horen dat je al een vakantie voor volgend jaar gaat boeken, dat betekent dat je toch veel om je vrouw en kids geeft en het nog niet hebt opgegeven!


Weet aub ook dat jij niet de enigste bent met dit probleem; héél veel mannen die een vrouw en kids hebben kampen in meer of mindere mate met dit probleem!
Vrouwen zijn gewoon véél te veel bezig met alles rondom hen, terwijl mannen véél makkelijker een 'knop' kunnen omdraaien en even alles kunnen vergeten...vrouwen hé  :Stick Out Tongue: !!
Kop op Ikke, houd moed!!
Sterkte!!

Xx Ag

----------


## ikke64

Het is of de duivel er mee speeld. Hebben we gisteren een vakantie geboekt. Ik, mijn vrouwtje, de jongste op de kamer met de oudste en een vriend. De middelste zou weer met zijn vriendin gaan, net als dit jaar. Alleen nu is deze relatie na 2,5 jaar over en uit. Gaat hij nu weer met ons mee? Wat inhoud dat de jongste weer bij ons slaapt. Het mag gewoon allemaal niet........... Weer niets om 10 maanden naar toe te leven. Ja, de vakantie. Maar ik wil meer......... Het wordt me echt allemaal te veel.

Misschien zie ik het ook wel te zwart. En natuurlijk is het voor hem veel erger dan voor mij. klagert dat ik ben....

Ikke

----------


## Luuss0404

Hey Ikke,

Wat sneu voor je zoon dat zijn relatie uit is. Misschien gaat hij wel niet mee op vakantie...? Ik hoop dat hij andere leuke plannen heeft met vrienden of werk zodat jij met je vrouw een kamer kan delen, maar als dat niet zo is hoop ik evengoed dat je desondanks toch op een andere manier nader tot elkaar kan komen. Het idee dat eerder geopperd werd om de kids een weekendje uit huis te laten zijn is tot nog toe niet geslaagd? Ik hoop echt voor je dat er binnenkort verbetering in de situatie zit! Heel veel sterkte, succes en geluk!

Lieve groet Luuss

----------

